# Not complaining, just the facts



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well my lunch for thanksgiving was the absolute worst I have ever experienced. My wife and I spend Thanksgiving with her Mother. We always order out since it’s easier for us three. This year due to lack of sufficient employees, my biscuits and gravy ended up being no gravy one biscuit that didn’t rise. (I can use that for a spinner target) and 1 good biscuit. The ham in the other two meals were like they just came out of the fridge. Their pumpkin pie looked like a diaper full baby S#&#. I decided to forget the whole deal, and have a snack at home, since it’s hard enough for businesses to get people to work. Not sure how that works, but I guess they get free money


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

BOO HISS, that sucks


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea we’ve got a few cases of the ‘Covid Crutch’ in my area as well. ‘You know we’ve got no employees and we can’t get fresh chicken so we are just doing the best we can. That’ll be $18.50 please’.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Even back before the virus, we tried eating out one year and it was horrible. I know that isn’t always the case but it sure was when we went. Never again lol.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We still tipped well, the people working were trying their best.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Not that I'm happy about it; but, I've come to expect it.

I'm trying to do my part and set it back right. At least my grand kids will know why I'm still breathing.

Tag you and your family are more than welcome next year at my home here in the dirty south. I promise the biscuits wont be flat 😝


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm glad you're thankful for your new spinner target. Very optimistic!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I’m humbled


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We have eaten at this restaurant for years, and have gotten to know the employees over time. Most of them are retired now. I was thinking how many times I missed holidays and family get togethers due to work. When I graduated from high school I went to work for the State Highway repairing roads and snow removal in the winter. Ole Mother Nature didn’t care what day she dropped snow. We just knew we had to remove it🙄. Everyone I worked with grumbled, but we did our job. We all worked together to get it done as quickly as possible, so that we could be with our family and friends. Somehow it bonded us as friends. Like this Forum does.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I told one cashier that was complaining about having to work on the weekend that’s how retail works. I asked what she wanted to do for a living, she said a nurse👍👏 I commended her and left it at that. Surely she will figure it out that nurses not only work weekends, but nights also😇


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Many of our whoes have crept up on us mostly unoticed and incrementally, it is only now that people are beginning to see the nature of what is afoot.
We are old enough now with grandchildren of our own who have seen the slow degradation of society take place, a place amongst the stone local who were once fully employed and in the black as they say.
I have witnessed the once busy factories turning out at the end of their shifts to sound of the hooter with streets awash with hunderds who walked and biked to work less that a couple of miles, which has turned into a waste land devoid of the factories and the hands that once created their own futures into a desert land where fine engineering had worked for over a hundred years, which they pulled down too.
Society is made up of creativeness and hand to eye coordination, people who made things to survive by what they made, without this most basic attribute those societies now devoid of real life skills begin to die from the inside.

We are now approaching the end of the elites redistribution cycle where all once proud nations have left is a huge military and a civilian force equally as big as their counterparts, pointed out by Radley Balko in his excellent book, The Rise of the Warior Cop, what follows is akin to the sreets our regiment saw in 80's East Berlin, entering through Charlie, where every curtain twitched to a kind of rhythm that simply has no feelings nor empathy left.

This is no longer a future that we fear, but a past we are already living, don't let the rot get any worse, speak up before it's too late, because all good men need do for evil to flourish, is nothing.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that brother but were still Thankful to have you with us.....even on an empty stomach!!


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

*just the facts*









AUSTRIAN BLUFF / Hugo Talks #lockdown


Subscribe to Website - https://hugotalks.com NEW Merch - https://my-store-11735281.creator-spring.com/ Support me on PATREON - https://www.patreon.com/hugotalks TELEGRAM CHANNEL - https://t.me/hug...




odysee.com


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We talked to some waiter and waitresses from one of our favorite restaurant, and they explained to us that every week is like starting over due to employees quitting and trying to train new people. I’m thankful we order take out on Saturday wile we are visiting my favorite mother in law.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Same revolving door in a lot of venues, including aides at nursing homes. My parents are at a good place that cannot keep itself fully staffed = tough time providing services. On an up note, two of our favorite local restaurants raised wages above the local average and are retaining staff. Quality is still high at these places, and we are happy to pay the extra ~10% to support the workers, especially when the quality and service remain fantastic.


----------

